# New Inflation Options



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

If you already have the batteries, I'd go with one of these:

https://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DCE10...1589395726&sprefix=dewalt+cordless+blo&sr=8-8

Just need a K-pump to top them off.


----------



## cjb_pdx (May 13, 2020)

I have the Ryobi one and I love it:
RYOBI-18-Volt-ONE-Cordless-High-Volume-Power-Inflator-Tool-Only

A better deal if you already have the batteries, obviously. I was seriously surprised at how fast it inflated my 14' boat (use a K-pump or something to top off).


----------



## mtn_viking (May 8, 2020)

This looks like it might be a good option:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUqfw1Z3vTI


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

BenSlaughter said:


> If you already have the batteries, I'd go with one of these:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DCE10...1589395726&sprefix=dewalt+cordless+blo&sr=8-8
> 
> Just need a K-pump to top them off.


We just used this exact same thing to blow up 5 boats.. worked great and has my seal of approval.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

yesimapirate said:


> More expensive, but I have dewalt battery packs. Plus it has 3 power source options, and has high pressure uses as well.
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/DEWALT-110...-Power-Source-Battery-Car-Electric/1000632717


I have this one and it is awesome. It will easily blow up 5 14' boats on a battery. The tire pump works pretty good too, for what it is. I got mine for Christmas and I couldn't be happier. It is my new go to blower. :grin:


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

mtn_viking said:


> This looks like it might be a good option:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUqfw1Z3vTI


I have a similar 120V blower that I use for inflation at home. No complaints.

I have red cordless tools, so am currently shopping for a deal on one of these based on zbaird's suggestion in another thread:
https://www.amazon.com/Milwaukee-0880-20-18-Volt-Cordless-Vacuum/dp/B001AHMQ90


----------



## wack (Jul 7, 2015)

I have the knock-off Amazon version of the Dewalt. Blows up my 16' boat fine, but need to top off with a hand pump to make it tight. I got the adapter that Zach mentions in the video above and it makes inflating leafield valves a breeze.

Komi 20v for $70 https://www.amazon.com/Cordless-Lea...eywords=kimo+blower+20v&qid=1589410102&sr=8-3


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

The only problem I see with the leaf blower types is getting a good seal to the valve. Mr Gear Garage said he had someone make him a special adapter piece. I don't have that same someone or a 3D printer. I get that you'd still get a good inflate without that tighter seal, but like I said - I'm looking for the luxury item version. A luxury item, in my eyes, would be a perfect fit.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Also, I do own the small k-pump. With the addition of a barrel pump, it's been relegated to backup duty. Which usually means being strapped to the frame all season and never moved.


----------



## IDriverRunner (Aug 18, 2015)

I use the same Makita blower as in the above video. It's amazing. It easily blows up multiple raft, cats, IKs, etc on a single charge. Disclaimer: I still top off with a hand pump.



I just emailed the person that makes the valve adapter for the Makita (also as seen in the video) and hopefully will be picking one of those up soon. That should eliminate the poor seal from the leaf blower to the valve.


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

IDriverRunner said:


> I use the same Makita blower as in the above video. It's amazing. It easily blows up multiple raft, cats, IKs, etc on a single charge. Disclaimer: I still top off with a hand pump.
> 
> 
> 
> I just emailed the person that makes the valve adapter for the Makita (also as seen in the video) and hopefully will be picking one of those up soon. That should eliminate the poor seal from the leaf blower to the valve.


A poly pipe slip on splice works perfect. I use a heat gun to put a clear piece of Vinyl tubing on the end that goes in the valve. Just like the end of Carlson pumps.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Dewalt's website shows 3 nozzle attachments potentially eliminating the tight seal concern. 
https://www.dewalt.com/products/outdoor/blowers/20v-max-compact-jobsite-blower-tool-only/dce100b

Decisions decisions. Perhaps I'll drop hints that this is a good father's day idea.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

yesimapirate said:


> Dewalt's website shows 3 nozzle attachments potentially eliminating the tight seal concern.
> https://www.dewalt.com/products/outdoor/blowers/20v-max-compact-jobsite-blower-tool-only/dce100b
> 
> Decisions decisions. Perhaps I'll drop hints that this is a good father's day idea.


A couple of pluses for the leaf blower. You can use it to dry your boat and you can blow off the ramp before you drop and roll it.


----------



## KrisG (Jun 22, 2012)

Mtn Viking, thanks for the info on the adapter. I have been thinking that someone should invent something like that. I like the Makita blower because it is small, but I have it because it fits my battery system. Pirate, if you have dewalt batteries, you should go with that. It is a real pain to start using multiple battery systems. Fortunately, you have two blower choices that will work.


----------



## wack (Jul 7, 2015)

yesimapirate said:


> Mr Gear Garage said he had someone make him a special adapter piece. I don't have that same someone or a 3D printer.


The guy who makes the adapter has his email on the video. Remove AT to email him. pondomotoATgmail.com. I got mine in 2 days from Calif.


----------



## jerseyjeff (Apr 16, 2016)

Could I ask how expensive the adapter was?


----------



## wack (Jul 7, 2015)

I think it was $20 something


----------



## IDriverRunner (Aug 18, 2015)

$20 something?! Yesterday I was charged $35 for the adapter and shipping. Haha Supply and demand I guess..


----------



## Critter70 (Nov 22, 2016)

I literally bought a trailer because I was tired of this. Before that I just cut the bottom off a soda bottle duck taped it to a black and decker leaf blower and just tapped the mouth to fit. Worked great.


----------



## wack (Jul 7, 2015)

IDriverRunner said:


> $20 something?! Yesterday I was charged $35 for the adapter and shipping. Haha Supply and demand I guess..


yup you were right. checking my venmo confirms you paid the same as me.


----------



## Liquidsunshine (Mar 6, 2020)

I use the Makita that several others use, I like that I can also use it as a vacuum when rolling up (yes I know I should get a trailer). I don't use an adapter all the time, the rubber nozzle on the blower makes a decent seal, but when I do, I just use the cheap C7 adapter that Aire sells for $5.00. I would wholeheartedly recommend the handheld blower for whatever battery system you already have.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 26, 2020)

I use the Makita knock off from Amazon(Kimo) and love it over the old car battery hook up pump I used to have. I have experimented with various adapters including the rubber piece that goes on my k pump. You don't really need one but you can probably make one with things you have laying around your garage - electricians tape and a soda bottle...

The blower has a bunch of other uses which I always like for gear - inflates and deflates boats quickly, blows the boat dry and gets a lot of the sand and dirt off, gets a campfire raging, vacuums the dust out of tents, and it does a halfway decent job of blowing off my patio.


----------



## pondomoto (Jul 8, 2016)

wack said:


> The guy who makes the adapter has his email on the video. Remove AT to email him. pondomotoATgmail.com. I got mine in 2 days from Calif.


You guys can also message me on here if you'd like to order. As stated, I'm charging $35 for these handmade parts. I machine them from Delrin barstock on my lathe out in the shop after I've finished my day job and put the kids to bed. To lower the price, I'd need to commission the use of a CNC to knock out a large quantity of em with minimal labor.

I agree that a simple hose could do the trick, but the added benefit of this adapter is that it has a pin across it to automatically open the valve upon insertion. I'd agree that it's a luxury, but it sure does make things super easy. It's great for inflation and deflation.

Cheers,
Kelsey


----------



## jerseyjeff (Apr 16, 2016)

Holy cow, that is brilliant, the LVM and airpigs can overcome the springs, and same with my modded craftsman leaf blower/inverter rig, but the 18volt blowers struggle to overcome the spring and fill. 

The only thing that makes me nervous about switching to 18 volt from the truck battery is the LiON batteries really do not like being over heated and get really cranky really quick.
I also bet watching the video of milliing derlin would be pretty therapeutic too....


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Any one know the amazon link to order the makita unit that uses the Kelsey attachment?


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

OOPS, I switched the video over to youtube and got the amazon link


https://www.amazon.com/Makita-DUB18...de59dbf0075b37717f11c876bcb7c&language=en_US&


----------



## raftwv201 (Jun 12, 2020)

I have the Milwaukee M18 version of the compact blower and have also purchased the adapter from Kelsey. It works perfectly and I couldn't be happier with the blower and the adapter. I just happened to already have the m18 batteries. 

My only complaint with the blower is that you cannot lock the nozzle to the intake for deflation purposes as you can with the Mikita.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

I'll second the Ryobi. It's lightweight, compact, cheap. I can blow up more than one raft, my packraft, my big agnes sleeping pad. Deflates as well. Amazing! I added a little bit of vinyl tubing to make it seal better on all of the above mentioned items.


----------



## SherpaDave (Dec 28, 2017)

raftwv201 said:


> I have the Milwaukee M18 version of the compact blower and have also purchased the adapter from Kelsey. It works perfectly and I couldn't be happier with the blower and the adapter. I just happened to already have the m18 batteries.
> 
> 
> 
> My only complaint with the blower is that you cannot lock the nozzle to the intake for deflation purposes as you can with the Mikita.




The Milwaukee & Mikita seem so identical that I’ve often wondered if they are made on the same line like Chevy & GMC. So it annoys me that the Milwaukee doesn’t have the notch for attaching to the intake. But alas I committed to Milwaukee batteries a while ago and I have the blower.


----------



## pondomoto (Jul 8, 2016)

I brought the adapter into the local Home Depot and tested it out on the Dewalt blower. Had to get approval from customer service to open without buying, but nevertheless, got er done. The adapter fits well in the Dewalt blower. From your posts and comments on the YouTube video, I can confirm that it fits on the Makita, Milwaukee, Dewalt, and Kimo. I also modified one of the adapters for a guy to fit the Ryobi. Basically put a larger hole through it to allow the Ryobi tip to fit into the adapter. 

Thanks for all the kind words and support. I myself had been looking for a better way to inflate and came across Zach's original video where he complained about the poor fit with the valve. So, I bought one and toyed around with a few different concepts to come up with the adapter that I have now. Props to Zach for suggesting the cross pin. That's a great addition to the adapter and really makes it plug and play.

Cheers,
Kelsey


----------



## CO14 (Nov 12, 2003)

*12v tire inflators*

Does anyone have any experience using the various off-road 12v tire inflators that are available. I'd like to buy on that could pull dual duty (inflate rafts and also truck tires if needed). The ones I have looked at seem to be powerfull enough. The only problem that I see would be the air hose piece. Also if you are using the 12v power source (car battery/outlet) does one need to keep the vehicle running?


----------



## pondomoto (Jul 8, 2016)

Paul B said:


> Does anyone have any experience using the various off-road 12v tire inflators that are available. I'd like to buy on that could pull dual duty (inflate rafts and also truck tires if needed). The ones I have looked at seem to be powerfull enough. The only problem that I see would be the air hose piece. Also if you are using the 12v power source (car battery/outlet) does one need to keep the vehicle running?


The problem with most of those 12V inflators is that their flow rate is very low in order to keep the power down at their maximum rated pressure. As a result, when you're running them with essentially zero back pressure, they hardly flow anything. Nominally,the Makita blower flows about 10X as much as the best 12V inflators out there. On the other hand, you could fill a small tank to peak pressure over a longer period of time, then regulate it down to the raft inflation pressure at the time of use. This would allow for a very quick fill of the raft, assuming your tank and pressure we're sized accordingly. 

These compressors draw hardly any power at 0 psig discharge, but if you get the pressure up at all, you're going to be consuming a fair bit of power. Best bet would be to keep the motor running.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

pondomoto said:


> The problem with most of those 12V inflators is that their flow rate is very low in order to keep the power down at their maximum rated pressure. As a result, when you're running them with essentially zero back pressure, they hardly flow anything.


Good practice is to keep the valve open when inflating to shape and close it then top off with a hand pump.


----------



## pondomoto (Jul 8, 2016)

mania said:


> Good practice is to keep the valve open when inflating to shape and close it then top off with a hand pump.


No doubt. I guess my point is that the $550 ARB twin compressor (very popular 12V high flow inflator) flows 6 CFM at no load while the Makita blower is at around 90 CFM. Best to keep the motor running since it will take 15 times longer to fill... ;-)


----------



## SixPek (Jul 19, 2016)

*Nice - thanks for this pic*



mania said:


> I'll second the Ryobi. It's lightweight, compact, cheap. I can blow up more than one raft, my packraft, my big agnes sleeping pad. Deflates as well. Amazing! I added a little bit of vinyl tubing to make it seal better on all of the above mentioned items.


I'm going to try the Ryobi option as well - thanks for this pic. I already have a bunch of their tools and was looking for a new battery/charger anyway. For $84, seems like a worthy option. Can also easy carry in my regular boat for inflatables too.

Link to too on Home Depot site w/Battery and Charger included:

https://www.homedepot.com/p/RYOBI-1...ickid=1W5TBST3gxyOTiKwUx0Mo34HUkiyyw0EKV2b040


----------



## Casper the friendly boat (Sep 25, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> I use the Makita knock off from Amazon(Kimo) and love it over the old car battery hook up pump I used to have. I have experimented with various adapters including the rubber piece that goes on my k pump. You don't really need one but you can probably make one with things you have laying around your garage - electricians tape and a soda bottle...
> 
> The blower has a bunch of other uses which I always like for gear - inflates and deflates boats quickly, blows the boat dry and gets a lot of the sand and dirt off, gets a campfire raging, vacuums the dust out of tents, and it does a halfway decent job of blowing off my patio.


Is this the 6001?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 26, 2020)

Yes it is. I have used it to inflate my raft about 20 times since May and it is still working great. I also find myself using it around the house all the time. Solid, versatile piece of gear for sure.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

I’ve had a 110V blower and have used it for home use, great for rafts.

just scored one in Milwaukee 18V flavor on eBay for 50 bucks; looking forward to having the more portable version.


----------



## Casper the friendly boat (Sep 25, 2020)

That's an great buy on the M. I opted for the Kimo after looking for hours - I also ordered the new model of the Sun Joe (drill type) from the big retailer but looks like the CFM will be lacking so I'll be returning. Already have a couple of K-Pumps so I should be good to go. Can't wait until next week to try it out.


----------



## Preston Havill (Jun 10, 2019)

There’s a guy that makes a raft valve adapter for the Mikita, Dewalt, and Milwaukee handheld blowers, fits any of them. $35, two for $60. His name is Kelsey Waters and his email is [email protected]


----------



## bamudd (Jul 4, 2016)

Hey y'all, do any of these go to full pressure, no hand pump top off required? With or without Kelsey's adaptor?


----------



## sporkfromork (Dec 16, 2020)

No, no chance. You still need a K Pump to top it off. They are totally worth it though, more portable than high pressure electric, way faster than K Pump or Barrel to get you to 90%, and you can pack a smaller K Pump instead of Barrel pump to top off, be compliant, and for emergencies. I got the Dewalt one for the Put In (already had those batteries, Makita is slightly stronger) and the two stage K Pump for full redundancy (K200?), only take that on the river, still doesn’t take up that much space, super durable


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Boy howdy, I can't imagine inflating a boat with a K pump after an on river repair.. They are OK for top off's, but much past that, I think your arm would fall off before you'd get the tube inflated..


----------



## bamudd (Jul 4, 2016)

Has anyone tried both the ryobi inflator and the Makita blower? I've already got Makita batteries but the ryobi is on sale right now and it's smaller and lighter if it works just as well...


----------



## sporkfromork (Dec 16, 2020)

Huh. Ryobi Inflator. I can tell you from firsthand experience that the Makita will only go to like .5-1 PSI before air starts coming out the back, which is really like 95% volume, pretty close. Same with the Milwaukee, same with Dewalt. You still need to do some relatively short work with a manual pump to get it to 2.5 psi.

Ryobi Inflator says goes up to 150 PSI and can be used for a car tire, that shit must have a full on compressor built in. Now I'm jealous. I think the challenge there would be fitting the valve.

I posted before about a guy in Idaho who make raft valve adaptors for the Makita/Milwaukee/Dewalt, but I was able to use one of those clear tubes that comes with a K-Pump and the standard K-Pump black tip to fit it inside my Dewalt. Not a perfect seal but some electric tape helps, after that air starts blowing back out the intake instead of into the raft anyways.

EDIT: looks like there are multiple Ryobi Inflators, the "18V ONE+ DUAL FUNCTION INFLATOR / DEFLATOR" is the bigger one that does 150 psi, but it would be low-volume and super slow. The "High Volume" one says it's max is 0.5 PSI, which is basically the same as all the other ones mentioned above


----------



## Susswein (Aug 24, 2020)

sporkfromork said:


> Huh. Ryobi Inflator. I can tell you from firsthand experience that the Makita will only go to like .5-1 PSI before air starts coming out the back, which is really like 95% volume, pretty close. Same with the Milwaukee, same with Dewalt. You still need to do some relatively short work with a manual pump to get it to 2.5 psi.
> 
> Ryobi Inflator says goes up to 150 PSI and can be used for a car tire, that shit must have a full on compressor built in. Now I'm jealous. I think the challenge there would be fitting the valve.
> 
> ...


The ryobi 18v leaf blower does an unacceptable job at inflating rafts based on my experience.


----------



## bamudd (Jul 4, 2016)

I meant the ryobi p738 high volume inflator that's about $30.


----------



## sporkfromork (Dec 16, 2020)

bamudd said:


> I meant the ryobi p738 high volume inflator that's about $30.


if you compare the specs of all of these things, the Makita one looks the best on paper


----------



## Liquidsunshine (Mar 6, 2020)

sporkfromork said:


> if you compare the specs of all of these things, the Makita one looks the best on paper


I can vouch for the Makita. Did our entire parties inflate at Hells last year and one guy was cursing for having just spent money on a car battery pump. Inflated five boats and still had juice left over to deflate them all five days later after sitting in the heat. Highly recommend.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

MNichols said:


> Boy howdy, I can't imagine inflating a boat with a K pump after an on river repair.. They are OK for top off's, but much past that, I think your arm would fall off before you'd get the tube inflated..


Have done this before I owned a barrel pump. Which is a big factor that drove me to get a barrel pump.


----------



## Buddy333 (Aug 25, 2019)

I have been using the Milwaukee M18 Cordless Vacuum and really like it. You do not have to open the valves and fills up my 16' raft pretty quick. Top it off with a Kpump. I ended up with it really because I wanted something that would work double duty and I use it as a vacuum all of the time. I wash it our completely before I inflate the raft and I am a little picky on what I vacuum up with it but so far it has been awesome.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

I want one of those vacuums just for pickup-cleaning duty...which seems to happen most often after river shuttles, haha

(and not pro shuttles, but day trips and friends with muddy shoes)


----------



## Acheron (Apr 5, 2021)

I use one like this:








Bravo BP12, Small Raft and SUP 12V Pump - Hyside


No way to plug in at the put-in? Have no fear, The Bravo BP12 is a 12 Volt inflator that can do it all and has alligator clips or an attachment for the auxiliary (cigarette lighter) outlet for your vehicle. You can fully adjust the PSI for automatic shutoff, all the way up to 14.5 PSI! No more...




hyside.com





No extra pump needed, No opening valves and running to close them after inflating. Mine came with about 5 valve attachments to match just about anything out there. These things inflate to the proper PSI every time...and I am off getting geared up while it's working. One of the best investments I made, even for my small raft.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Acheron said:


> I use one like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd worry about what could happen the first time the automatic shut off doesn't function as intended lol


----------



## Acheron (Apr 5, 2021)

MNichols said:


> I'd worry about what could happen the first time the automatic shut off doesn't function as intended lol


Well...you (and everyone within 50 miles) would hear the boom!  

I haven't investigated but would expect safety mechanisms in these should stop the pump, but then again maybe I expect too much, it's just a pump! Mine has worked well for many years. I've been surprised more people don't use them. They make quick work of any raft with no top off needed.


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

bamudd said:


> Has anyone tried both the ryobi inflator and the Makita blower? I've already got Makita batteries but the ryobi is on sale right now and it's smaller and lighter if it works just as well...


I have it... it works great but you need to top off as others stated.

It's usually just the tool so you'd need a charger and a battery. If you don't already have those you might be better off buying the Makita that you have those things for.


----------



## Bootboy (Aug 25, 2020)

I have the Makita and love it. It’s as good as any 12v option at the ramp and it’s portability is a major plus. Throw a couple extra batteries in your dry box and you’re good to go for a week with enough power to run the Bluetooth speaker at camp (if you’re into that), charge cameras and phones, and blow up any boat several times over.

I was already invested in the Makita cordless tool platform so the blower was a no-brainer. Milwaukee and DeWalt have blowers that are nearly identical to the Makita so if you’re invested in any of these three platforms, your inflation options just got simpler.
View attachment 64688

View attachment 64689


Edit: you’ll still need a top-off pump for finishing the tubes - your usual suspect K-pump.


----------

